# Buying exotic lumber



## LynnReid (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anyone know a good place to buy exotic lumber at reasonable prices? In the southeast would be great. Thanks.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Try Steve Wall Lumber in North Carolina. Got my order in one day, (Florence SC) price was good, Be specific to what you want and expect. Ordering sight un-seen ???

Good Luck:thumbsup:
RLH

PS/ Let me know how you do if you order from them.


----------

